# skin overgrowth on BAHA



## mwatson@entsc.com (May 25, 2012)

Any ideas for what diagnosis code to use for skin overgrowth on a BAHA?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Cuteyr (Jul 9, 2014)

*BAHA SKin overgrowth*

Two potential coding options related to removal of skin overgrowth include:

11042 - Debridement, subcutaneous tissue (includes epidermis and dermis, if performed); first 20 sq cm or less
15839 - Excision, excessive skin and subcutaneous tissue (includes lipectomy); other area


----------



## gbaynham (Jul 10, 2014)

*BAHA Abuttment removal*

What CPT code are you billing for BAHA Abuttment removal only, when the carrierj will not accept an unlisted code?  What would be the closest code that would be comparable?  We usually bill unlisted code 69399.
Thanks,
Grace


----------

